# Photo Competition



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We printed this in the last magazine but so far we've had no pictures submitted  Come on people - you could do with a cap in this sunny weather! 8)

Have you got any nice pictures of your TT in a stunning setting? Or even your stunning TT in a nice setting? Or any other combination you think would look good in the magazine? Here's a lovely shot of Phill (aka TT4PJ)'s TTR in the Cotswolds taken by Alison Clark - RockinRobin's other half. 










Can you beat this? Well, we all like pictures and to encourage you to share your photographic moments we thought we'd have a competition. Just send your favourite pictures to [email protected] in high-resolution digital format (the more megapixels the better) along with your name, address and forum aka. The best three pictures will be published in the next issue of absoluTTe and the winner awarded one of these splendid TTOC caps (state your colour preference).


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How many have you got now John?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Five so far.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John,

Sorry I'm snatching the thread...

Anney has promised me pics for 9pm tonight. If I don't amend the copy this evening it'll be tomorrow.

I haven't forgotten my promise... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's OK Rich


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

sent you a pic throu email m8


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> That's OK Rich


You have a link to download from mate...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

asdaman said:


> sent you a pic throu email m8


Got it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > That's OK Rich
> ...


Received safe and sound


----------

